# Looking for help in 4BLD



## JasonLee (Nov 21, 2012)

I have intensive practised 4BLD for two weeks, during these days, I did 4BLD 5 times a day at least.

Usually my time is 5 or 6 minutes.

Yesterday I did it maybe 15 times, but the more I practised the harder I could finish it, and after so many practice(most of it end with failing) my 4BLD didn't get any better.

So I want to know how to improve my 4BLD, like how to improve the way I practised. I feel repetition training doesn't work for me, or maybe I am wrong. I will be very grateful if you can help me.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

You'll need to be more specific if you want advice specific to you. I can only give you general advice.

Memo faster: Get a good system and push yourself.
Execute faster: Learn faster methods like 3-cycles, advanced M2 if you're not already using them.
Take breaks: If you do a bunch of 4BLDs for a bunch of days, don't try again for like three days and in the mean time practice other stuff. You're not at your best in any event (at least any blind event) until you give yourself a fresh start.


----------



## JasonLee (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot. A competition is on this Saturday, I will learn faster methods after that. Now my method is the easist and I don't know the name, it uses 3-cycle principle.

I read the letter-pairs and think of related Chinese words to remember, it's a funny way and I enjoy it, but it takes some time to translate, so it's maybe not a efficient way. 

I'm curious how you remember so many letter-pairs, can you share?

My memo time is about 2 or 3 minutes, sometimes it takes me 30 seconds to decide how to start, because of central pieces, it's bugging me too.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

JasonLee said:


> Thanks a lot. A competition is on this Saturday, I will learn faster methods after that. Now my method is the easist and I don't know the name, it uses 3-cycle principle.
> 
> I read the letter-pairs and think of related Chinese words to remember, it's a funny way and I enjoy it, but it takes some time to translate, so it's maybe not a efficient way.
> 
> ...



I use 4 journey locations with 8 letters in letter pair words in each location. I don't use locations for centers. I memo in about 2-2:30 with it. There is no reason to spend so long finding your orientation. You should just find a side or two that can have two or three centers solved and be done with it. Good luck at your competition.


----------



## JasonLee (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you. I'm looking forward to this competition.


----------

